# Clever cowboy



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright, here goes. I'm gonna tell this in my best forest gump, gus from lonesome dove, Doyle from slingblade writin possible. (Plus, some bad man give me too much to drink at dinner and I'm havin a hard time spellin.)

There was this one cowboy feller, he walked him into a bar in the middle of the day and bellied up. When he'd had him a few, he told the rest of the folk in the bar that he was fixin to bet em all that he could tell where the was from just by lookin at they boots. Hunrd dollars was the wager I rekon.

One skinny red haired feller, I'm a guessin he looked a lot like Zim, well he come over there and said "I'll take yer money".

The feller, we'll call him Ed, he studied the red haired fellers boots and said "Yer from Arizona, round 'bout Tucson". Well, that there red headed feller (Not like Willie, more like that feller on the front of the mad magazine) he said "Sheeeeeeiiit" how the hell did you know that?" Ed replied, Well ya gots white sand stuck in yer laces and cactus thorns all over in them ropers, just like they got down der in suthern Arizona. That red haired feller threw hees hunrd bucks down and sat down in ees chair.

Just then another yahoo peeked up from the bar and said "I'll take yer money" and spit some of ees chaw on the floor to the bartender's dismay.

Ol' Ed studied the boots of the red necked rustler and said "Yer from Utah, Round 'bout Moab.". The Red necked rustler just looked at the floor and asked "how on earth did you know that Ed?" Well, That's easy, the heels on yer boots is worn down smooth like, looks as though ya been walkin on them red, sandy rocks they got down there, that'd splain the red dirt in yer boot stitches as well. The hundred dollars was his and the red necked rustler just went on back to his seat.

Just then, a tall, skinny young feller named Earl with an adams apple the size of a Georgia peach run outside and accross the street to the AA Callisters and bought him a brand new pair of boots.

He ran back accross the street and said "Alright smart guy, where the hell am I from?" Ed said "That's easy, you're from Wyoming."

Earl got all sort a pissed off and demanded to know how the hell Ed knew that!

Ed looked at him and said "Ya got wool caught in yer zipper!"


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

he could'nt have been from wyoming the locals at least take the time to get all the wool out of thier zippers. he must have been passing through or just recently relocated.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> he could'nt have been from wyoming the locals at least take the time to get all the wool out of thier zippers. he must have been passing through or just recently relocated.


Velcro was invented in Wyoming. 

PRO


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Velcro glove's?? -BaHa!-


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

nope velcro shaps. how else do you explain the mutton busting event at the rodeo. but wool really gets stuck in velcro.


----------

